# Bellator signs England's Martin Stapleton, Rob Sinclair and Paul Sass



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...s-martin-stapleton-rob-sinclair-and-paul-sass


> After a recent scouting trip to the United Kingdom, three top English fighters are heading to Bellator.
> 
> The organization today announced it has signed Martin Stapleton, Rob Sinclair and Paul Sass to long-term contracts, though terms of the deals weren't disclosed. Debut dates also haven't been announced, though tournament entries are possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

They should stop picking up UFC cast off's until they win a couple more fights. In picking up Sass, they just signed a fighter who dropped his last two fights, which both took place in the UFC. Not exactly adding a lot to your credibility.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sass is one for the future, he's young and talented. Thought it was a bit harsh dropping him as he's only lost his last 2.

You watch... I bet a Bellator will get a TV deal that makes them more accessible than the UFC.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

joshua7789 said:


> They should stop picking up UFC cast off's until they win a couple more fights. In picking up Sass, they just signed a fighter who dropped his last two fights, which both took place in the UFC. Not exactly adding a lot to your credibility.


Yeah but there were plenty of people that thought Sass deserved another opportunity. It's not like he was a total bust in the UFC. He had some nice wins. He was 3-2 in the UFC with 3 finishes in a row. His cut could have been pay related because his performance wasn't that bad. He actually created a little buzz on his win streak. I think it's a good move. Sass is still better then some fighters currently in the UFC.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

OU said:


> Yeah but there were plenty of people that thought Sass deserved another opportunity. It's not like he was a total bust in the UFC. He had some nice wins. He was 3-2 in the UFC with 3 finishes in a row. His cut could have been pay related because his performance wasn't that bad. He actually created a little buzz on his win streak. I think it's a good move. Sass is still better then some fighters currently in the UFC.


I totally agree that Sass should have gotten one more shot and that he is plenty talented, I just think it would have served Bellator to let him win a couple of regional fights before signing him. Picking up guys that are on a losing streak (even short ones) never looks good.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

joshua7789 said:


> I totally agree that Sass should have gotten one more shot and that he is plenty talented, I just think it would have served Bellator to let him win a couple of regional fights before signing him. Picking up guys that are on a losing streak (even short ones) never looks good.


I see what you are saying I just don't agree. I think if you have the opportunity to get a talented fighter you do it. Casual fans won't remember him and hardcore fans think he should still be in the UFC. No harm done here IMO.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

OU said:


> I see what you are saying I just don't agree. I think if you have the opportunity to get a talented fighter you do it. Casual fans won't remember him and hardcore fans think he should still be in the UFC. No harm done here IMO.


Agree. Plus Sass was cut in February so i suspect he was holding out for Bellator - there's no doubt in my mind the likes of Cage Warriors or BAMMA would have tried to sign him (and obviously failed) already.

And if you don't know them;

Martin Stapleton (12-1) completed on TUF 9 (the one Ross Pearson won) and since the show is on a five fight winning streak, ironically his only loss was to Paul Sass in 2008.

Rob Sinclair (12-2) current BAMMA LW champion and in my opinion the best of the three, despite this, one of his loses was also to Paul Sass in 2009.

Three very good signings, all capable of doing well.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

The way I look at this is, who cares if Bellator takes the cut guys from the UFC, it adds to their roster. Not to mention fans of the fighters can see them fight easier by going to Bellator. I' am a Paul Sass fan, so I'm happy for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's no secret that Bellator is trying to compete with the UFC. This is just part of their larger strategy to compete with them. They reach out to larger markets with fighters from that market.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Honestly its a good move to pick up some more well known Brits. To the Brits on here, are you guys able to watch Bellator? If not I think they should really expand to the market


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Honestly its a good move to pick up some more well known Brits. To the Brits on here, are you guys able to watch Bellator? If not I think they should really expand to the market


No.

But for sure I'll be taking a more active interest in Bellator cards containing these fighters.

Bellator have had Jimmy Wallhead, Ronnie Mann, Neil Grove and Greg Loughran all fight for them in the past so it might be more to do with scouting actual unknown and cheap talent rather than looking to expand into a UK market that, honestly, doesn't exist.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What do you mean it doesn't exist?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What do you mean it doesn't exist?


I just can't feasibly imagine where there is any kind of significant profit to be made for Bellator here, other than gates from live events.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly...you might be right.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

well this was obviously done with a TV deal in mind because appparently bellator is being showed on Viva as of Bellator 96! pretty cool and very wide reaching channel - think everyone on freeview gets it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who said there's no market for Bellator in this thread? lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Who said there's no market for Bellator in this thread? lol


I have no idea how much money Viva have paid Bellator to show some events, but i bet it doesn't pay the show money for one Paul Sass fight.

:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he isn't that known of a fighter.


----------

